# conibear box sets



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I found an area that is between two lakes connected by a stream. The surrounding area is foot high lake grass or something of that sort. The water is between 2-6 inches. It was hard to tell specific runs but from what I saw and I believe was muskrat traffic. I built these boxes each one holds 2 conibears and some bait in the center. They should set really good and natural in the area that I was looking. Need a few adjustments but here they are.
Any suggestions or comments please let met know.
Matt


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If the water is only that deep, you may want to think of 160s as some of those runs could be ****. Bait with corn.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks that did not even cross my mind. I will try to pick some up. Just adjust the size of the the "box" per say. Also never thought of corn. Would be a nice color attractor. 
Thanks
Matt
I also need to get caught up on the trapping laws for land sets.
Those conibear stabilizers work great will need to adjust the traps when it comes time.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Just keep in mind ... if this is public land, make sure you read the regs and study the pics of the boxes and/or unbaited trail sets. If private land ... disregard.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you it is state land will read the regs. I thought that if they were in water you would be okay. Nothing bigger than a 110.
Any thoughts if you do not mind
Matt


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Got caught up on the part that deals with colony traps. Think I might be safe if they are under 8" and completely submerged. I think I will have to only use 1 conibear for each set.
Any other insight?
Matt


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, read the regs about 160s and boxes on public property. Water levels now are low and things could change, depending on your area.
I'm just giving you food for thought, individual results may vary 

BTW, corn is a good visual bait for many animals, even water creatures.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I have to admit, I did not look at the larger pics the first time I replied. What you've built is more a muskrat float (for deeper water). 

I'm thinking you meant the water is 2-6" deep. How wide? Are these runs in water or on land? Through the grass? How wide are the runs?

If there are narrow areas in the water. with the water being deep enough to submerge a 6 or 8 inch colony trap ... that would be good. I personally wouldn't worry about baiting and using your set-ups ... I'd just place the 110s in the 'runs', either inthe water or out. Block the area down with the grass you spoke of, sticks, etc and blend in the trap. If the area is a bit too wide ... place two 110s side by side and block them in.

If you come up with 160s, they do not need to be in a box on dry lannd ... as long as they are *not baited*. Of course read the regs, as there are some max height restrictions. Set them in the trails, ground or water, just like the 110s.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Submerged 160s are my favorite for muskrats, and mink, with or without two springs


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Great post! Maybe someone could help me out...I never really dabbled in setting for rats, but everytime I did, I would block a run or runs with 110s or 160s and everytime the lil buggers would just go and make new runs. How do you stop this from happening and get em to go through your trap? Ive tried "guides" and blocking off the sides...blending, but nothing worked for me. Seems like I can catch just about anything else, but rats.

My uncle is an old school trapper, but all he tells me is that I must be doing it wrong...LOL. What to do???
Thanks for the post, and your box idea looks enticing, I hope you dont mind me trying it out....
-Denny


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I try to set the bottom of the run and seem to do okay with it. Usually it's in a narrowed down part. I mostly do drainage ditches.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I am planning on going back out to the state land to look at another water area. There is a main creek about 6-7' wide and maybe 12" inches deep. Its the area next to the creek that has the taller green/brown weeds or grass. its somewhat mucky. But I think the area has some good muskrat potential.
At this point I think a picture is needed :lol:. 
I appreciate the feed back from everyone.
I hope I can get out there this afternoon.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> I have to admit, I did not look at the larger pics the first time I replied. What you've built is more a muskrat float (for deeper water).
> 
> I'm thinking you meant the water is 2-6" deep. How wide? Are these runs in water or on land? Through the grass? How wide are the runs?
> 
> ...


I made several float sets posted some awhile back. These were also intended for floats sets. Have the Styrofoam underneath and they do float. Just saw this area and wanted to have some strong support for the conibears. They would fit very nicely in the runs. Actually push the box set that I posted right in the possible muskrat runway.
Matt


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I went back out today and did a little more looking around. The previous photos are float sets and tried them out tonight, unset of course. I took some photos of the area. I have never trapped a lake a pond/marsh before just a river. Hopefully the photo's can explain what I am trying to explain.
Thanks 
Matt
The first photo is from connector stream that feeds out to this large area. The water area is deep well just over my waders. Did not walk along the cattails but it goes open like that for a long ways. 
The second photo is from the opposite side of first other side of the road, larger area that is open. The depth is 3-4' along the edge its varies from 1-2' very mucky while walking along the tall grass.
The 3rd and 4th photo are areas that well I am not sure. The 3rd area looks likes small channels maybe used to move around in, lots of them all over. The round area where the grass is sticking up is pretty solid. 
The 4th is a flat grass area that was pretty solid. Not sure if it would be considered a feeder spot. No real visible signs like eating or poop. 
Just looking for some help and knowledge. The floats I posted earlier would work great in every situation, or at least I think.
Any help is appreciatedI will have to get a dnr rule book, but the photo I showed with the 2 conibears which would be used on floating set I think would work great in those area's
The 3rd and 4th photo I was able to check out wide they might me be I am guessing anywhere from 6-10" would fit a rat easily.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like good rat habitat,and anywhere you have rats you will have mink also.As far as the floats,I have tried them in just about every type of situation (ponds,marsh,rivers)with lure,lure & bait,just bait ect..and have never done any good with them.Talked with MANY other trappers,and they said the same.Won't hurt anything to try them,but i'd be putting more effort into finding bank-dens,feed beds and runs/pinch points along the water-ways.Feed beds will show lots of chewed-up bits of grass,cat-tail ect..Trails thru the grass (can't tell if thats what you found by your pics)would be worth setting,but if the water is deeper than your traps,your trap needs to be under water resting on the bottom.Trails going onto the bank would also be great set locations,trap should be set right at the shore-line edge and if setting foot-holds,staked out to deep water.A twig dipped in lure or a peice of apple/carrot on shore may help some.Pocket sets or making your own "trail" with your boot at the waters edge,and adding lure,bait would be a good set also.FUR-MINATOR is having a pre-season get together at his place on the 25th (He has a thread going on this page)come on out if you can,mite make it easier to understand by being shown/explained face to face.


----------

